# "Berta" is dead....



## Alexander1970 (Oct 14, 2020)

*Conchata Ferrell*
*March 28, 1943 - October 12, 2020*





_https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conchata_Ferrell_


----------



## godreborn (Oct 14, 2020)

not to overshadow this, but Eddie Van Halen died last week.  I'm more a music person though.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 14, 2020)

godreborn said:


> not to overshadow this, but Eddie Van Halen died last week.  I'm more a music person though.


Personal I love the Character Berta.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 14, 2020)

RIP.... The famous "Two And A Half Men" sitcom....


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 14, 2020)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯
oh well


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 14, 2020)

I love it,when she call Alan "Zippy..."


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 14, 2020)

I only know her from Edward Scissorhands.

RIP.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 14, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> I only know her from Edward Scissorhands.
> 
> RIP.



Hmm...now you say that....I do not remember other Movies/Series with her...
She is or now was simply Berta.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 14, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Hmm...now you say that....I do not remember other Movies/Series with her...
> She is or now was simply Berta.


she was one of the ladies that got their hair fixed in a not so 90s fashion


----------

